# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Нужна помощь!!!

## kedyan

Коллеги, есть такая проблема:
Нужно подключить два монитора HP LP2465 24" к ноутбуку HP Compaq nc8440 video ATI Mobility FireGL V5200 256MB. Всё это подключается через порт репликатор и разрешение должно быть 1900x1200 на обоих дисплеях. В принципе все работает, но вот в чем сама проблема: если разделить экран по горизонтали, то разрешение и глубина цвета сбиваются.

----------


## Hell-Courier

Обнови драйвера!

----------


## shadrinevg

Устанавливая ВЭБ-камеру комп потребовал USBAUDIO.sys. Если не трудно киньте плз на shadrinevg1968@mail.ru.

----------

